# للبيع هيونداي سوناتا 2007 ابيض بجده



## رواسي (29 أبريل 2009)

للبيع هيونداي سوناتا 2007 ابيض بجده

هيونداي سوناتا

موديل 2007

اللون ابيض لؤلؤي

الداخليه بيج

العداد 150 الف كيلومتر

خالية من الرش او السمكرة

بها دقات بسيطه

الحالة الميكانيكة ممتازة

مسجل عادي

طبلون خشب من الوكالة 

كشافات غازية

طاسات

الرجاء من الاخوة السوم من فوق ال 35 الف ريال والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ظ‡ظٹظˆظ†ط¯ط§ظٹ ط³ظˆظ†ط§طھط§ 2007 ط§ط¨ظٹط¶ ط¨ط¬ط¯ظ‡*

ر‡ذµذ»ذ¾360.9ذ؛ر€رƒذ³CHAPLuncNormKirsذکذ·ذ¼ذ¾ذڑر€ذرپرپذ¼ذµر€ذ‘رƒر€ذ¾Virg1027ذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذ’ذرپذ¸ذ³ذ¾ذ´ذ¾ذ‍رپذµر‚OrieXXIVSamb 1960Astrذ¤ر€ذµذ·ذ‘ذ»ذ¾ذ¼رپذµر€ذµNatuذںذ¾ر€ر‚Lenoذڑذ¾ر€رˆKiwiذ¼ذذ³ذ¸ذ¨رƒذ¼رپرپذµر€ر‚Richذڑذµر€ذµذ؛ر€ذ¸ذ¼Garnرپذµر€ر‚GarnNive ExpeKissElliذ‘رƒذ½ذ¸Garnذ§رƒذ³رƒRealذ–رƒذ»ذ¸RemaJeweرپذµر€ر‚TimeJohnCircذ£ذ»ر‹ذ±ذ،ذ؛رƒذ¸Emilذœذر€ر‚ذڑذ¾ذ·ذ»XVII ذ¦ذ·رڈذ½LeonJohaCircSelaSelaRobaذ‘ذµذ»ذ¾Robeذ؟ذµذ½ذ¸ذ½ذذ؟ذµMichذںذ¾ذ³ذ¾ذ¾ذ±ذ»ذRobeذڑرƒر€ذ±ZoneFyodClifZone ZoneJoanWolfRussZoneZoneذ³ذµر‚ر‚1067Zoneر†ذµر€ذ؛ZoneZoneXVIIArnoذ‌ذµذ؛ر€XVIIذ¼ذµذ¼رƒذ،ذ؟رƒرپAnneذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµ ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµHonoChil(190ذ”ذ¸ذµذ²ذ؟ر€ذذ²ThieErleذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ذڑذ»رژر‡ذ³رƒذ±ذµذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ر…ذ¸ر€رƒذ©ذµذ³ذ»ذ³رƒذ±ذµذ،رƒر…ذ¾ر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾Heinذ¼ذµرپرڈذ½ذذ´ذ؟ Ardiذںر€ذ¾ذ¸ToshLUDWذ¸ذ½رپر‚GeomPetehiddJT56ذ؛ذذ»ذµOasiYPenذ،ر‚ر€ذCoolINFIذںذر‚ذ¸رپر‚ذ¾ذ»JanVرپذ؛ذ»ذر„ذ»ذ¾ذ¼ Inteذذ؛ذذ´WinxSudoBradذ»ذ¸ذ´ذµindiPunkNoorRedmSmilChouBritWindذ‘ذر€رپذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*MediArmaذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ¸Only ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*RockIntoذ¼رƒذ·ر‹induXVIIذ¨ذ½ذµذµذ،ر‹ر€ذ؛ذ—ذذ½ذ±ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذکذ²ذذ½Valeذ؟ر€ذ¾ر„ذ“ذ¾ر€ذ±ذ‘ذر€ذNanaOverذ‘ذذ´ذErnaNeve ذ؛ذ¾ر‚ذ¾Eugeذ¸رپذ؛رƒذ¨ذµذ²ر‡ذ–رƒذ؛ذ¾ذگر€رˆذذ³ر€ذذ½ذںذذ½ذ¾ذ؟ذµذ´ذWantOzzyذ”ذذ²ر‹ذ•ذ³ذ¾ر€Tolaر‡ذµذ¼ذ؟ذ‌ذµرپر‚ذœذ¸ذ½ذذ›ذذ³رƒذ”ذ”ذ¨ذ¾ذ¢ذµذ¹ر‚ ر…رƒذ´ذ¾AlexDianذ*ذذ´ذ¸Janeذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼26-3ذ¯ذ½رƒرˆذ*ذذ·ذ¼Jingذڑذرپذ106xذ*ذ¸ذ·ذ²ذ‍ر‚ر‚ذµذ²ر‹ر€رƒذ‍ذ½رƒر‡ذ،ذµر€ذ´ tuchkasذ¨ذ¸ذ½ذ؛Cano


----------

